# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  HELP! freaking out don't know whether im going bald or cowlick

## RyanArruda

Been scared lately, don't know whether this is a cowlick or if i'm going bald will somebody please help. Below are pics:

----------


## RyanArruda

bumppp please somebody help 100 people viewed it and nobody can help?

----------


## JesseHeisenberg47

To me personally I'd say it's just a cowlick, since there's people with larger parts of their crowns exposed who don't have MPB. Others may disagree and say it's the start of a bald spot, but IMO I don't think it's too much to worry about at this stage. It also would help if we knew what your hairline looked like, it's much more likely to be some form of MPB if you hairline is receded. At the moment, judging just from those pics, I would say that there's not too much to worry about, but take pictures under the same lighting (a weak natural light is best) and see if there's any change. If it does expand or your hairline recedes further, or you worry too much, then my advice is to get on minoxdil and if you can propecia. But for now, don't worry, there's no reason to freak out, because even if it is the start of something, you've caught it very early, and you should be able to fight it with ease, before you go up the norwood scale.

----------


## Artista

*Ryan , HI and WELCOME to this forum!*
 Give us a little more info..
*How old are you?
When did you first start noticing a difference in your scalp?*

*Based on those photos your shared here, to me, it looks A-OK!* 
What you MAY be noticing is only a maturing of your hair and scalp overall.
That is NORMAL. * DO NOT 'freak out'* ..there is *NO REASON too get overwhelmed over this*.
(you still have a full head of hair based on those pics)
I can promise you that if in fact you are noticing a difference,
*you are the ONLY ONE that notices it.*
Im sure that the people all around you, family, friends, associates etc.  have no idea that there is any difference~~ if in fact there is.
*Ryan* you hair looks *GOOD*. Lets say that your hair has started to mature...that may be the ONLY difference you will see..
ALSO-keep in mind that with photos and mirrors ,  *types of lighting** can and DO make a stark difference* as to how it really is. (good and bad)
There are quite a few of us here that WANT to help out guys like you with *commonsense*.  
Your in good company *Ryan*  STAY STRONG.

----------


## RyanArruda

Hey guys I really do appreciate your help. It means the world to me. I am 18 turning 19 in September. I just noticed the spot a few months ago and started to panic.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Been scared lately, don't know whether this is a cowlick or if i'm going bald will somebody please help. Below are pics:


 I cropped the whorl area of the first image.  Notice the color.  It's white with the classic yellow tint.  This color is created by camera flash.  File that away because it's commonly used by a few hair transplant clinics to make before photos look worse so their after photos look better with styling and Topic applied. Camera flash can often totally obliterate pixels.  Sometimes they can be recovered in a quality image editing program. I have a background in video production and once edited a music video for a well-known band.  The drummer has blonde hair and the bright light above made him look like he had a 2" diameter bald spot where his whorl is.  He doesn't have any hair loss at all, so needless to say, I didn't use that footage in the video.  The image on the left is your whorl area with classic camera flash coloration.  The right image is the drummer's hair who appeared to be bald under bright light.  I couldn't find a photo of the top of his head but he isn't bald at all.



On the other hand, I won't hurt to keep an eye on your crown.  Find a hair restoration doctor who uses the HairCheck system.  With this system, your hair mass index is compared with the more permanent areas of hair growth on your head.  Hair mass index numbers are kept on file so you can go back for another HairCheck a few years down the road to see if any miniaturization is taking place.

----------


## RyanArruda

> I cropped the whorl area of the first image.  Notice the color.  It's white with the classic yellow tint.  This color is created by camera flash.  File that away because it's commonly used by a few hair transplant clinics to make before photos look worse so their after photos look better with styling and Topic applied. Camera flash can often totally obliterate pixels.  Sometimes they can be recovered in a quality image editing program. I have a background in video production and once edited a music video for a well-known band.  The drummer has blonde hair and the bright light above made him look like he had a 2" diameter bald spot where his whorl is.  He doesn't have any hair loss at all, so needless to say, I didn't use that footage in the video.  The image on the left is your whorl area with classic camera flash coloration.  The right image is the drummer's hair who appeared to be bald under bright light.  I couldn't find a photo of the top of his head but he isn't bald at all.
> 
> Attachment 33684
> 
> On the other hand, I won't hurt to keep an eye on your crown.  Find a hair restoration doctor who uses the HairCheck system.  With this system, your hair mass index is compared with the more permanent areas of hair growth on your head.  Hair mass index numbers are kept on file so you can go back for another HairCheck a few years down the road to see if any miniaturization is taking place.
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
> Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck


 Will do thank you. As of right now though, everything is ok?

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Will do thank you. As of right now though, everything is ok?


 MPB is hereditary.  It can hit from either side of the family.  Traditionally it's thought that the mother's side, exerts the greatest genetic influence.

What is your family's history of hair loss?  How old are you?

----------


## RyanArruda

> MPB is hereditary.  It can hit from either side of the family.  Traditionally it's thought that the mother's side, exerts the greatest genetic influence.
> 
> What is your family's history of hair loss?  How old are you?
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
> Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck


 I am 18, turning 19, my grandfather had hair until about his 50s

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I am 18, turning 19, my grandfather had hair until about his 50s


 Any major hair loss in your family?  Good news about your grandfather though.  On the upside, 2014 is a much better time to be losing hair than when I was 18.  There was nothing available at that time other than unnatural 4mm plug grafts that looked like doll hair.  Many guys in the forum are keeping a hopeful eye on CB-03-01.

----------


## RyanArruda

> Any major hair loss in your family?  Good news about your grandfather though.  On the upside, 2014 is a much better time to be losing hair than when I was 18.  There was nothing available at that time other than unnatural 4mm plug grafts that looked like doll hair.  Many guys in the forum are keeping a hopeful eye on CB-03-01.
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
> Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck


 9/10 of my uncle are bald on my mother's side, all in their 40s. I have one uncle who is mid 40s with a beautiful amount of hair.

----------


## Collector

Hi. I have a cowlick on the back of my head that I have been told that it looks like its starting to go bald. I have platinum blonde hair, so you can see the top of my scalp if I move my hair a certain way. I need to know if I am just going crazy.

----------

